# Knoxville, TN - Legacy of the Green Regent (RPGA)



## Saint_Meerkat (Oct 24, 2004)

Two adventures from the RPGA's Legacy of the Green Regent (LGR) are scheduled for play in Knoxville soon.

11/13/2004 - LGR 13 "Book Knowledge"
12/11/2004 - LGR 16 "In Cold Blood"

To register for one or both sessions, email me at saint_meerkat@yahoo.com.  Membership in the RPGA is free; membership registration cards will be available on site the day of the game.

If you live in the Knoxville area, are interested in RPGA play, but cannot attend on these dates, let me know at the above address.  With enough interest, we can schedule additional sessions at an alternate time.

Pregenerated characters are available online at Wizards of The Coast website, and character creation guidelines are available for those wishing to create their own characters.

The campaign uses the Forgotten Realms setting, but the only rule book you are required to have is the Player's Handbook 3.5.  As of this writing, all participants are new to this campaign, so don't let a lack of knowledge about the setting or campaign keep you from participating.

The sessions will be family-friendly and non-smoking. Beginners welcome.

For more information on the RPGA, the Legacy of the Green Regents Campaign, and rewards programs available to RPGA players, go to the RPGA website: http://www.wizards.com/rpga


----------

